# Architect/Artist Designed Fashion Watches



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that architect/artist designed fashion watches fit this new forum pretty well. Everyone from Frank Gehry to Aldo Rossi to Andy Warhol seem to have an inexpensive, quartz watch. Some, like Max Bill and Hannes Wettstein, have created some horologically important pieces for Junghans and Ventura. But we are here to talk about fashion, so let's stick to that. Here is mine, a quartz watch designed by the architect Michael Graves for Target sometime in the 90's. Post yours!


----------



## Cfdfire (Aug 2, 2009)

Tian Harlan for Pierre Cardin


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

*More examples of Architect/Artist Designed Fashion Watches*

Thought I would add some more to the thread:

Alessi of course has an entire series of these types of watches:









Aldo Rossi









Ron Arad










Here is a Fossil watch by the architect Frank Gehry ostensibly for people who hate time. Figure that one out...


----------



## ecunited (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: More examples of Architect/Artist Designed Fashion Watches*

In my earlier life before this mad addiction took hold, I got a watch when i was in Scotland that was of the Rennie Mackintosh style. It was pretty cool looking (but small I believe) - I'll have to dig it up and post pix.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

I have one from Mondaine's Artists & Architects series.
No idea who designed it, and couldn't find any info from either Mondaine or the net.


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

jporos said:


> I think that architect/artist designed fashion watches fit this new forum pretty well. Everyone from Frank Gehry to Aldo Rossi to Andy Warhol seem to have an inexpensive, quartz watch. Some, like Max Bill and Hannes Wettstein, have created some horologically important pieces for Junghans and Ventura. But we are here to talk about fashion, so let's stick to that. Here is mine, a quartz watch designed by the architect Michael Graves for Target sometime in the 90's. Post yours!


That's pretty cool!!!


----------

